# Hearing Protection with Bluetooth



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for hearing protection with Bluetooth? 

I have been looking at these 3M Worktunes

https://www.amazon.com/3M-WorkTunes-Protector-Bluetooth-Technology/dp/B0723CYHPZ/ 

I don't need them for music, just for phone calls. 

I like 3M but I'd really prefer a set that the band goes around the back of your head so I can wear the same pair with or without a hardhat. 

I would consider spending extra for a set that lets you hear sound and normal volumes as well.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

The guys I worked with loved the Bose Noise canceling headphones.
I find I like the ear buds with microphone, then reg muffs on top if needed to hear better. 

I find that with the ear buds, background noise is not picked up and I can talk to factory support and they can hear me clearly even when I am working on a noisy machine. 

Cowboy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought that one a few weeks ago. 
Battery life is good, sound quaity is good, radio and line in is good.
Music volume high limit is nice.
Blue tooth connection for music is So-so. It skips out now and then. 
The phone only works when your blue tooth connected and listing to music via your phone. 
You will not hear messages nor phone calls if your only connected. 

I would not recommend them for job site usage. 
I'll stick with one ear bud in my ear so I can hear things around me. 
If I need to wear hearing protection at work, I can still have one ear bud in and slip on my normal hearing muffs. By snipping off only one ear bud I still can talk and control my phone with the ear bud control.

I do use it a lot at home now, it is nice to listen to music as I work outside and in my shop.


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't know the brand, but one of my guys has a set of bluetooth earbuds that he loves. They have a neck band and mic, and they have a hearing protection rating.

They look kinda like this.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

joab said:


> I don't know the brand, but one of my guys has a set of bluetooth earbuds that he loves. They have a neck band and mic, and they have a hearing protection rating.
> 
> They look kinda like this.
> 
> ...


Are you thinking of these ?

https://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product-category/tool-bags-belts-safety/plugfones/


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

No, I'll ask him what they are when I get chance.

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey Web (Aug 19, 2020)

3M WorkTunes was perfect for my requirements. I did not want AM FM radio. I wanted to listen to radio via the Internet and streamed music or recorded music from on my iPhone whilst protecting my ears.


----------

